# Here's my boy.



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Good looking horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Handsome boy!! Welcome to the forum, please post more pics of him! :smile:


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank yall! He's my Civil war reenacting horse.


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier (Oct 22, 2011)

He's an Reg. Arabian. He's got some REALLY good breeding. He's got Khemosabi on top and bottom of his papers. He's a real nice boy too.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

He's gorgeous!! Love the face!


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier (Oct 22, 2011)

Here's a picture of him when he was a might younger. It was taken professionally at the farm I bought him from. Trying to find more picture's because I've been so busy this summer I haven't had time to take very many.


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier (Oct 22, 2011)

Here's another, sorry for the camera shine in his eye.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh, what a pretty boy! Like his tack, too! I had a Khemosabe grandaughter for 17 years-it was a sad day when I lost her after a freak corral accident.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

What a beautiful little face he has!

Do you have any pictures of you two together doing your Civil War Re-enactment activities?


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Have to love those Arab's... He's adorable! I have an older horse that looks similar to him in the first picture where he doesn't have a star. Gorgeous. He looks very friendly


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous! Great pics! Look forward to more!


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

he is a very nice horse and welcome to the forum


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier (Oct 22, 2011)

Cacowgirl said:


> Oh, what a pretty boy! Like his tack, too! I had a Khemosabe grandaughter for 17 years-it was a sad day when I lost her after a freak corral accident.





Red Gate Farm said:


> What a beautiful little face he has!
> 
> Do you have any pictures of you two together doing your Civil War Re-enactment activities?


Cacowgirl, Thank you! I love the tack too, although the saddle is for sale because it's just a tad bit too narrow for him. I'm getting another thought on semi QH bars. Sorry about your loss, I know what that feels like.



Red Gate Farm, Thank you too! I'm accualty a beginner reenactor and haven't been to one yet, but they look extreamly fun! I'm am going to a small reenactment next summer.


----------



## Billy Jack (Oct 20, 2011)

Great looking horse!!! You and your horse will enjoy the Civil War re-enactments, they are a lot of fun....I used to attend many of them here around my area.
Here's a couple of photo's I shot at some re-enactments.

_All of my images are © Copyright Protected, Please do not use without written permission_.


*"Wagon Days"*










*"Bearer of Bad News"* - 
A re-enactor of CSA Lieutenant-General Nathan Bedford Forrest as he announces the surrender agreed upon by CSA Lieutenant-General Taylor and U.S. Major-General Canby, to his troops in his final address to them.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He's a very pretty boy! I would love to see some pictures of two doing your Civil War Reenactments when you end up doing them and I'm sure others on the forum would also like to see them then too


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier (Oct 22, 2011)

Billy Jack said:


> Great looking horse!!! You and your horse will enjoy the Civil War re-enactments, they are a lot of fun....I used to attend many of them here around my area.
> Here's a couple of photo's I shot at some re-enactments.
> 
> _All of my images are © Copyright Protected, Please do not use without written permission_.
> ...





amp23 said:


> He's a very pretty boy! I would love to see some pictures of two doing your Civil War Reenactments when you end up doing them and I'm sure others on the forum would also like to see them then too


Billyjack, Great photos! Love the last one. The reeactment I'm doing is with a bunch of friends(where a bunch of beginner's:lol in ND for a wagon train ride.


Amp23, Thank you. I'm sure there will be LOTS of photo's. I'm a big history Civil war buff.


----------



## ReeganLove23 (Nov 9, 2011)

Such a pretty boy, with a pretty head, too!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Gorgeous boy! lovve his bridle too


----------



## Billy Jack (Oct 20, 2011)

*7thhorsesoldier*...I found some more of my Civil War re-enactment shots and thought you might be interested in them. 

 _All of my images are © Copyright Protected, Please do not use without written permission. This includes personal use such as screen savers or desktop backgrounds._
 
CSA Lt-Gen. Nathan Bedford Forrest - a Civil War reenactor portrays CSA Lt-Gen. Nathan Bedford Forrest giving commands to his regiment from horseback.


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier (Oct 22, 2011)

Got some more photo's. In the 3rd picture the uniform you see I borrowed it from a friend since mine was torn. I know I'm not even 40% accurate but It's LOTS of fun. I have a question for you experienced reenactor's. How old do you have to be? I'm 15 going on 16 and I've been trained in firearm's so I know how to handle them safely. I was just wondering if I have to be the right age to join up with a unit.


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier (Oct 22, 2011)

By the way the gun is fake


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier (Oct 22, 2011)

In all the other photos I'm one of Custer's 7th Cavalry troopers.


----------



## Billy Jack (Oct 20, 2011)

*Great pictures!!!* Around here I know kids your age that are in the regiments. I would check with your local unit(s) of interest about the age requirements. If I remember correctly, you have to have ancestors that fought in the civil war. Like I said inquire with your local/nearest reenacting unit to verify any questions you have. It is a lot of fun and some great camaraderie. Thanks for sharing your pics and have fun!!


----------

